# Running Kites for tuna, mariln, & sailfish



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Anyone ever try it? The only methods i've seen used is chunking for tuna, trolling live baits (pogies-menhaden, spanish mackerel, ect.) or trolling lures with dead baits. 


Any info would be greatly appreciated 


Tight Lines!



Tim


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tim, you might want to post the same question onTidal Fish board. The off shore folks there probably have some info.

Catman.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

they way that it was done when I was a mate in FL is a live goggle eye or blue runner was slow trolled with the kite and it was spectacular watching the strikes but if you have any questions give me a yell PM me

Mike


----------

